# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  5 دلیل استفاده از یک شرکت ترجمه حرفه ای

## unipaper

*5 دلیل استفاده از یک شرکت ترجمه حرفه ایی*
بنابراین باید چیزی ترجمه کنید و گزینه های خود را در نظر می گیرید. شاید شما کلاسهای زبان را در مدرسه گذرانده باشید ، یاشاید یک دوست قدیمی داشته باشید که زبان خارجی لازم را صحبت کند.فکر می کنید که این یک گزینه مناسب است؟ اشتباه میکنید !آنچه شما نیاز دارید نوع خدماتی است که فقط یک ترجمه حرفه ای می تواند ارائه دهد. پنج نکته زیر را در نظر بگیرید که بهترسیم این ایده کمک می کنند و حتماً انتخاب صحیحی را انجام دهید - موضوعی که باعث حفظ اعتبار حرفه ای و یا تصویر برند شماشود.
*1. مدیریت پروژه اختصاصی*
همانطور که آدام اسمیت قرنها پیش به ما آموخت ، تقسیم کار باعث افزایش بهره وری و کارآیی می شود ، به همین دلیل  سایت ترجمه ، تکنیک را به ترکیب کار اضافه میکنند تا زبان شناسان بتوانند انرژی خود را بر روی مشخصات متن مورد نظر متمرکز کنند، در حالی که مواردی مانند گردش کار ، تحویل جزئی ، مهلت و غیره ، همگی بدون کمکردن وظیفه واقعی ترجمه ، قابل انجام است.
*2. زبان شناسان آموزش دیده*
صحبت از زبان شناسان هم لذت بخش است ، آنها واقعاً ارزشمندترین دارایی هر شرکت و سایت ترجمه هستند. این فقط به مسلط بودن به دو یا چند زبان نیست. روشها و معیارهایی وجود دارد که باید از آنها پیروی کنید ، موضوعاتی را که با واژگان تخصصی برای آشنایی با آنها وجود دارد ، و نرم افزاری برای تسلط ، که ما را به سمت آن خواهد کشید.
*3. کیفیت و قابلیت استفاده*
در طول سالها تجربه من به عنوان یک زبان شناس ، یاد گرفته ام که فهمیدن ترجمه صحیح یک کلمه یا عبارت خاص می تواند به اندازه کافی سخت باشد ، و حقیقت این است که اغلب اوقات بیش از یک گزینه صحیح وجود دارد. درسی که باید از این امر بگیریم این است که سازگاری واقعاً در هسته کیفیت است.ترجمه حرفه ای مستلزم استفاده از تنها از نرم افزار ترجمه نخواهد بد ، و از طرفددیگر ویژگی های مفید دیگر مانند  حافظه ترجمه و کنترل کیفیت نیز قابل بحث است

*4- چرخش سریع*وقت شما با ارزش است ، بنابراین آن را با ارائه دهندگان خدمات زیرپا تلف نکنید. استخدام یک مترجم در شرکت معتبر به شما آرامش می بخشد و چرخش قابل توجهی سریعتر خواهد داشت ، این بدان معناست که شما مهلت خود را رعایت خواهید کرد. برای پروژه های بزرگ ترجمه ، تنها یک راه برای انجام وجود دارد ، و آن بهره گیری از دانش و مهارت مترجم حرفه ای در خدمات دارالترجمه است . دانش و مهارت مترجمان زبان های مختلف برای مثال مترجم انگلیسی در *دارالترجمه انگلیسی* و مترجم ترکی و آلمانی به ترتیب در *دارالترجمه ترکی* و *دارالترجمه آلمانی* محک میخورد.


*5. قیمت گذاری روشن*شما هنگام رویارویی با یک پروژه ترجمه - بدون توجه به اندازه آن ، شگفتی نمی خواهید. شما سزاوار شفافیت در مورد اینکه چقدر می توانید برای گرفتن محصول نهایی مورد نیاز خود هزینه کنید خواهید بود ، و این دقیقاً همان چیزی است که یک شرکت ترجمه حرفه ای به شما می دهد. بنابراین ، خواه یک سند ساده یک صفحه ای باشد یا یک پرونده عظیم فنی لذا می توانید به سرعت یک نقل قول دقیق دریافت کنید و تصمیمات مربوط به بودجه خود را مطابق با آن اتخاذ کنید.


*شرکت برتر ترجمه آنلاین 2019*اقتصاد جهانی هر ساله ارتباط بیشتری پیدا می کند و شرکت های مختلف در سراسر جهان برای دستیابی به بازارهای جدید به خدمات ترجمه آنلاین حرفه ای نیاز دارند. بسیاری از سایت های دارالترجمه وجود که مقایسه شرکت های مختلف برای رفع نیازهای بینظیر شما ممکن است بسیار مشکل باشد.

در یک شرکت برتر ترجمه چه باید جستجو کنید

هنگام جستجوی یک شرکت ترجمه آنلاین حرفه ای ، باید به دنبال عناصر همراه با قیمت گذاری باشید. اگر می خواهید بهترین ترجمه ها به موقع و تحت بودجه ارائه شود ، فاکتورهایی مانند خدمات ارائه شده ، کیفیت کار ، ترجمه تخصصی , حرفه ای بودن و پشتیبانی مشتری همه مهم هستند.

بسته به نیاز شما ، هر سرویس ترجمه باید خدمات ترجمه اساسی را ارائه دهد مانند:


خدمات محلی سازی وب سایت ها ، برنامه ها و نرم افزار.ترجمه های علمی و فنی در زمینه های علمی، ترجمه پزشکی و حرفه ای.ترجمه های حرفه ای صنعت مانند مکاتبات پزشکی ، ترجمه حقوقی و تجاری.مدیریت پروژه و زمانبندی دقیق
چندین لایه ویرایش و تضمین کیفیت به شما اطمینان می دهد که ترجمه های نهایی شما به طور طبیعی خوانده خواهد شد و عاریاز خطاهای دستوری خواهد بود.
پارسیس
دارالترجمه پارسیس در سال 2004 توسط مدیر عامل شرکت عبدالزهرا غبیشاوی پس از تجربه بزرگ و کوچک و مشکلات فراوان تاسیس گردید آهسته و گام به گام با استخدام کارمندان متخصص در حزه آی تی و کارشناسان ترجمه و متبحر و استخدام مترجم توانست در کمتر از یک سال به یک دفتر خدماتی ترجمه رسمی در کشور تبدیل شود لذا تا به امروز یعنی نزدیک به 15 سال موفقیت ما هم اکنون یکی از گسترده ترین خدمات ترجمه زبان را دربیش از 120 زبان ارائه می کنیم .

پارسیس به ساخت راه حل های کاربر پسند برای کمک بهاتصال شرکت ها با مشتریان خود در سراسر جهان ادامه می دهد.
*
زبانها و خدمات*

پارسیس یک شبکه یا بیش از 1500 مترجم معتبراز سراسر جهان ایجاد کرده است. دسترسی جهانی پارسیس به بیش از 2،000 زوج زبانی برای ترجمه های حرفه ای در بیش از 12صنعت ، از جمله:
مسافرت و جهانگردی
رسانه و سرگرمی
نرم افزار و برنامه ها
بازاریابی و تبلیغات
ارتباطات تجاری و شرکتی
ترجمه حقوقی
پزشکی و بهداشت
محلی سازی وب سایت
مستندات فنی
ترجمه های شخصی
تجارت الکترونیکی و خرده فروشی آنلاین
ترجمه های مالی
خدمات مشتری و مدیریت پروژه

دارالترجمه رسمی پارسیس شهرت خود را به عنوان یکی از بهترینخدمات ترجمه آنلاین حرفه ای برای کار با آن ، توسعه داده است و بررسی های مثبتمشتریان می تواند آن را اثبات کند. سفارشات جدید به یک مدیر پروژه اختصاصی اختصاص داده می شود که پروژه شما را در کل آن راهنمایی می کند ، بنابراین نیازی نیست کهن گران زمان بندی خود باشید.
پس از اتمام یک پروژه ترجمه ، محتوای شما برای اطمینان از کیفیت به تیم دوم ارسال می شود. این تیم برای اطمینان از فهم طبیعی آن ، نسخه ترجمه شده را تصحیح می کند و عاری از خطاهای دستور زبان یا هجی است. این بدان معناست که بارها و بارها محتوای ترجمه شده شما برای مخاطبان مورد نظر شما مناسب خواهد بود

----------

